# Oops! I accidentally cancelled a ride!



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

I couldn't find the pax I was picking up, so just as I did a "do not charge rider" they approached the car. I didn't know how to get the fare back after cancelling. Does anyone know how I can reverse that? 
It was my first night driving and I was nervous too.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a good idea that if you're going to cancel, drive a little ways from the pickup before doing so. It will prevent situations like the one you had. You can't reverse the cancel but you can have them reping.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

If you took the passenger, email support with "my trip didn't start or stop on time" enter route and time left/started. 
If you didn't take the pax, and still wanted to ask them to request again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kelly reiber said:


> I couldn't find the pax I was picking up, so just as I did a "do not charge rider" they approached the car. I didn't know how to get the fare back after cancelling. Does anyone know how I can reverse that?
> It was my first night driving and I was nervous too.


What coachman said. 
But also, why would you select do not charge rider?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't worry. You will be dodging pax, canceling trip, collecting $ 4 fees in no time !


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

I should have charged him because in the end he was a bit of a dick bag lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kelly reiber said:


> I should have charged him because in the end he was a bit of a &%[email protected]!* bag lol


Call this one a learning experience. 
Never give another free ride. Ever!


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Kelly reiber said:


> I should have charged him because in the end he was a bit of a &%[email protected]!* bag lol


If its inside 24 hours, send in ticket to support.


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

Lesson definitely learned!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kelly reiber said:


> Lesson definitely learned!!


Never give a ride to a passenger after you have cancelled the ride. Never accept a ping from a passenger who has already cancelled on you. Never give her free ride to a passenger. You're in business, not charity. These are your customers, not your friends and family, no matter how nice they seem to be. You don't go and hang out and have drinks with them. You don't go to each other's houses over the holidays. Business.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Pulled up to my pick up stop, waiting 5, hit cancel. Just then I see a cat running toward me waving. Gave him the old shoulder shrug, hands raised, palms flat as I pulled away! He cut loose with the profanity and 1 finger salutes! It tickled me more than it should've. He saw my mirth and became even more agitated! It's the little things in this biz...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Never give a ride to a passenger after you have cancelled the ride. Never accept a ping from a passenger who has already cancelled on you. Never give her free ride to a passenger. You're in business, not charity. These are your customers, not your friends and family, no matter how nice they seem to be. You don't go and hang out and have drinks with them. You don't go to each other's houses over the holidays. Business.


said like a pro 



kc ub'ing! said:


> Pulled up to my pick up stop, waiting 5, hit cancel. Just then I see a cat running toward me waving. Gave him the old shoulder shrug, hands raised, palms flat as I pulled away! He cut loose with the profanity and 1 finger salutes! It tickled me more than it should've. He saw my mirth and became even more agitated! It's the little things in this biz...


it musta been the Palms flat that got you the one finger salute.



Kelly reiber said:


> Lesson definitely learned!!


Kelly, ALSO... do not allow anybody into your car without asking them their name first.

don't say, "Hi, are you Bob?"

make them tell you the name. if they have to think about it or give you the wrong name (their friend probably ordered the ride for them) - ask them to show you their phone with the app showing your name and license plate on their screen.

always verify. always.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> said like a pro
> 
> it musta been the Palms flat that got you the one finger salute.
> 
> ...


If their friend ordered the Uber for them, then they won't have the phone with her name and license plate number on it. Uber allows people to order rides for other people, so long as they are over 18.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

We all been there. So far ive given least 5 free trips sometimes its just unavoidable


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Pulled up to my pick up stop, waiting 5, hit cancel. Just then I see a cat running toward me waving. Gave him the old shoulder shrug, hands raised, palms flat as I pulled away! He cut loose with the profanity and 1 finger salutes! It tickled me more than it should've. He saw my mirth and became even more agitated! It's the little things in this biz...


There's just something special about cancelling on somebody who didn't show and knowing they are still going to be charged.

As mentioned, start driving and then hit cancel so they don't get to the car just as you've done it. And wait exactly 5 minutes. I'm not sure if with uber you have to attempt contact, but just to be safe send them a text at the 4 minute mark. With lyft they say you do need to attempt contact and they can definitely see when you did it as they use a proxy phone number. If you want the pax, call in two min. If you don't really want them after all wait till 4 min.

I can't believe the number of people who are not ready. Most people are, but often it takes them a few min to get to the car. What are they doing? You can see on your phone where I am!


----------



## KeithUberDrive (Aug 24, 2017)

It happens to us all


----------

